# aloha!Not new to squatting but finally got a profile!



## SmilinRiley (Feb 5, 2017)

HEYYY
I'm riley,don't be stupid out there ya hellions! have fun.
been riding the rails for 10 years but my family, the subculture is shit cause all my friends are dead or setting there roots.Not going back to the mainland.setting my goals on building wooden sailboats and sailing to Fiji and on and on.Back on the Hawaiian islands after leaving the big island six years ago to get to baltimore (luv u!).SO I'm grateful to be self sustainable and away from concrete,people.gets lonely though like always. come out to KAUAI !Fight a GMO free future and freedom to build whatever the hell you want.CULTURE.rise mother fuckas


----------



## ThatDrunkGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome to STP! Sailing to Fiji would be dope. I wish I had better woodworking skillz


----------



## beersalt (Feb 5, 2017)

Heya!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey Riley

Any reading suggestions in the craft? I did volunteer work at a center for wooden boats in Seattle back when I was still trying to get on my feet, and i guess I kinda took an interest. What got you on sailing?

10 years, good lord you barely look 20. I'd say you left the rails at the right time in any case. Things are diffrnt now for sure.


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 11, 2017)

Aloha! Welcome to the site. I left Oahu a couple weeks ago and already miss it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 11, 2017)

What's Baltimore like these days? I used to live in Remington.


----------

